# UNX - Uranex Limited



## yogi-in-oz (19 March 2006)

Hi folks

UNX ..... until the last week in May 2006, there seems 
to be some underlying negativity in this stock, which
may tend to dampen sentiment, despite any good news.

Looking ahead, some key dates for UNX may be:

     17032006 ..... engulfing high ??? ... needs confirmation.

     28032006 ..... minor ..... intraday

     03042006 ..... minor 

07-10042006 ..... 2 negative cycles here ???

     14042006 ..... significant news???

     17042006 ..... minor


     01052006 ..... significant and finance-related???

***18052006 ..... significant and positive - 2 cycles here *** 

     26052006 ..... minor - finances???

***29052006 ..... significant and positive???

happy days

  yogi


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 March 2006)

How do you come up with these predictions? Tea leaves? Crystal Ball?  : (Only Joking)

Seriously I'm curious (although a wee bit sceptic) but nevertheless curious as to what this is.


----------



## John Rambo (29 March 2006)

Shows you how much that system works. UNX will most likely hit $1.00 by next week...no negative sentiment here...

People just follow the market, which responds to the mass media coverage. (think: china - uranium deal).

Always has, always will.

Buy on rumor, sell on fact. Cap your losses, take your profits. I may have been living in a Buddhist monastary for the last 10 years, but it's not rocket science guys. 

Know the enemy; take the enemy out.
Treat your enemy as the market.  Keep em close, but always remember their true nature in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## michael_selway (4 April 2006)

John Rambo said:
			
		

> Shows you how much that system works. UNX will most likely hit $1.00 by next week...no negative sentiment here...
> 
> People just follow the market, which responds to the mass media coverage. (think: china - uranium deal).
> 
> ...




yeah agree, actually in most cases, ist exactly opposite to what Yogi predicts!

http://www.smh.com.au/news/Business...as-uranium-body/2006/04/04/1143916506018.html

thx

MS


----------



## tarnor (5 April 2006)

I bought a truckload of these on the open after ann. Should go ballistic tomorrow, market cap is still pretty small compared to some of the other hyped companies.. not going to pick the price could go anywhere..  exciting stuff.. think you're a little out yogi 




> China rushes for nuke deals
> 
> From: By Andrew Trounson and Robin Bromby
> April 05, 2006
> ...




http://finance.news.com.au/story/0,10166,18714061-462,00.html


----------



## yogi-in-oz (5 April 2006)

Hi folks,

UNX ..... it sure looks like traders are anticipating some
negativity ahead ..... 07042006 (see post above) ..... 

..... anything we post here is up front and available
for all to see ..... for good or bad.

-----

Isn't it amazing how the big-mouthed skeptix, with the
big egos, usually perform poorly in the trading competitions,
if they dare enter, at all ..... 

...... don't see any michael selway in the current trading
competition ..... surprise, surprise ..... !~!

..... AND just look ..... another self-proclaimed guru, 
at the BOTTOM of the current list ... !~!

happy days

   yogi



=====


----------



## RustyK (5 April 2006)

Hi Yogi,

I am confused as to what you mean, sorry I am very new to this but what negativity at 07042006 are you talking about.

Cheers

Rusty


----------



## Joe Blow (6 April 2006)

If anyone is looking for the posts relating to entries in the stock tipping competition you can now find them here in the April competition thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3054

Lets leave this thread for the discussion of UNX.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (6 April 2006)

Hi Rusty,

UNX ...... negativity has alread taken hold and 
would expect it to continue, into weeks end ..... 

happy days

 yogi


----------



## pussycat2005 (6 April 2006)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi Rusty,
> 
> UNX ...... negativity has alread taken hold and
> would expect it to continue, into weeks end .....
> ...



Yogi,
Why the negativity?
Seems to me there have been a lot of orchestrated attempts by market manipulators to push the price down

at a market cap of 27 million it is peanuts in light of its imminent China Deal.
The meat of the agreement will  be announced shortly. 

Brokers Value their WA site  with a 30 -40 million market cap alone.

Sure there are profit takers
But there are a lot more spooks on the scene.

This is the best u stock out of the bunch and its supported by chinese confidence! and resources past and present!

Rumours yes $3 

Goldsteam hold 50% of the 32 million shares

Do your maths....

Once the traders move on.... it will settle above $1.00


----------



## pussycat2005 (6 April 2006)

CANBERRA (Dow Jones)--Australia's Uranex NL (UNX.AU) Tuesday announced an early-stage agreement with a unit of China National Nuclear Corp. to develop Uranex's uranium interests in Australia and Tanzania. 

News of the agreement between Uranex and CNNC follows agreements Monday between Australia and China covering the supply of Australian uranium to China for peaceful purposes.  

The letter of intent between Uranex and CNNC for an initial two years is the first step in forming a closer working relationship for the exploration, development and offtake from potential uranium projects worldwide, Uranex said in a statement. 

CNNC's interest stems from the diverse uranium portfolio accumulated by Uranex, which includes the Thatcher Soak and Bremer Basin projects in Western Australia and the Mkuju and Bahi projects in Tanzania, it said. 

Uraniex plans to convert by drilling the mineralization estimated by BP PLC at Thatcher Soak in the 1970s to a compliant resource estimate, and to explore in the Northern Territory and Tanzania later this year, it said. 

Uranex wants to have a long-term mutually beneficial relationship with and is honored to be chosen by CNNC, it said. 

CNNC is a vertically integrated, govenrment-owned conglomerate with exclusive responsibility for the production, marketing, import and export of nuclear materials and uranium products for China. 

Around 0300 GMT, Uranex was trading 14% higher at 73 Australian cents.


----------



## jet-r (6 April 2006)

here is the intra day chart
closing price is higher than the low of the day.


----------



## michael_selway (6 April 2006)

jet-r said:
			
		

> here is the intra day chart
> closing price is higher than the low of the day.




Hi is that bullish or bearish for the stock?

thx

MS


----------



## jet-r (6 April 2006)

The sp for UNX went from 84 cents to 86.5 in the last 20 minutes of trading.
ppl see it as a buy opportunity and the their demand drived the sp up.

http://stocknessmonster.com/stock-trades?S=UNX&E=ASX

That information alone is not to judge whether its a bullish or bearish.

but imo, the sp will swing back abit tomorrow..


----------



## michael_selway (6 April 2006)

jet-r said:
			
		

> The sp for UNX went from 84 cents to 86.5 in the last 20 minutes of trading.
> ppl see it as a buy opportunity and the their demand drived the sp up.
> 
> http://stocknessmonster.com/stock-trades?S=UNX&E=ASX
> ...




ok thx dude

Thing about UNX, is that someone said it reminds them of FMG, which also started out with a letter of intent from a Chinese company.

Hm and FMG has skyrocketed since, not even profitable yet

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2005 2006 2007 2008 
EPS -0.5 -0.3 10.3 32.4 
DPS -- 0.0 0.0 --


----------



## yogi-in-oz (7 April 2006)

pussycat2005 said:
			
		

> Yogi,
> Why the negativity?
> Seems to me there have been a lot of orchestrated attempts by market manipulators to push the price down
> 
> ...




-----

Hi pussycat,

UNX ..... blaming others, like "market manipulators", for
price movements in ANY stock is just a way for some
"investors" to excuse their poor trading decisions ..... 

 ..... otherwise, why didn't their FA tell them to bail out
at 1.33, instead of watching it crash to below a dollar ???

Fundamentals matter very little to traders, who use
the natural cycles governing ANY stock ..... 

..... when such cycles slot into place, NO AMOUNT of
manipulation will stop it, with UNX being a case-in-point,
rallying strongly, until the negative cycles come into play,
then dropping like a stone ..... from previous post, above:

  "07-10042006 ..... 2 negative cycles here ???"

Looking ahead, there's more key dates for UNX, 
already posted above ..... 

..... and the only maths required are VERY SIMPLE,
based on what you probably already know,
about Pythagoras !~!

happy trading

   yogi


----------



## michael_selway (28 April 2006)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> -----
> 
> Hi pussycat,
> 
> ...





hey not bad, yeah negative cycles these past few weeks, but big rise today

how do u see it from here onwards?

thx

MS


----------



## noobs (21 December 2006)

UNX continues its outstanding run of late currently sittting at $1.23c blue skies fast approaching at $1.33 which was when the released the announcement of the Chinese (CNNC) involvement early this year. Lake Bahi results can't be too far off - One to watch for all you U lovers out there.
Ive been in from the early days and won't be selling any time soon!!!
DYOR


----------



## noobs (21 December 2006)

Anybody else interested in this stock? Kennas?

For those who don't know much about it have a read of this - http://www.uranex.com.au/pdf/UNX_4Q06.pdf

Targeting 20kt U3O8 by 4Q07 in Thatcher Soak WA Alone!


----------



## michael_selway (23 December 2006)

noobs said:
			
		

> Anybody else interested in this stock? Kennas?
> 
> For those who don't know much about it have a read of this - http://www.uranex.com.au/pdf/UNX_4Q06.pdf
> 
> Targeting 20kt U3O8 by 4Q07 in Thatcher Soak WA Alone!




Crazy this stock, actually nearly all uranium stocks



> Date: 21/12/2006
> Author: Robin Bromby
> Source: The Australian --- Page: 19
> The spot price of uranium has risen by close to 10% during one week in mid-December 2006, reaching $US72 per pound. The commodity had only been trading at $US36.25 at the beginning of the year, and analysts are forecasting a level of $US100 to be surpassed during 2007. A large number of new nuclear power plants are being built or planned around the world. As a consequence, the share prices of Australian-listed uranium miners and explorers have also increased. Paladin Resources, which is close to starting production at its Namibian asset, saw its stock close $A0.23 higher at $A7.95 on 20 December 2006, while Marathon Resources was also up $A0.085 to $A1.595 and Summit Resources $A0.05 to $A2.74.




thx

MS


----------



## noobs (28 December 2006)

UNX continues its fine form up 17% to $1.65


----------



## straightsix (29 December 2006)

The whole uranium sector is coming alive all over the world. It looks as though companies with African assets are going to do very well. I bought these less than 5 weeks ago and have already doubled my money. The only question is " do I top up now or wait for a retracement, if there is one?"

At least someone from England is winning something!


----------



## mb1 (23 January 2007)

Big price movement upwards today based on recent announcements. What are other peoples opinion on this company turning into likes of PDN?


----------



## sam76 (23 January 2007)

Don't forget GDM own 33,000,000 UNX

cheap exposure.

last trade at 65.5

I hold GDM


----------



## mb1 (23 January 2007)

did not know that, thanks for the insight


----------



## michael_selway (23 January 2007)

mb1 said:
			
		

> Big price movement upwards today based on recent announcements. What are other peoples opinion on this company turning into likes of PDN?




i think it will surpass PDN in terms of share price!

even if UNX was 8.60+ same with PDN, market cap is still way lower than PDN!

thx

MS


----------



## mb1 (23 January 2007)

yeah the shares seem tightly held


----------



## Jimminy (13 February 2007)

I noticed today that a trading halt is in place with Uranex.  

Can anyone shed any light on what this may be? Holders are probably peeved that it has happened on a splendid day for U stocks.


----------



## Jimminy (14 February 2007)

no response so shall speak to self. could be a CNNC deal with China    some are saying on HC. Guess we shall find out tomorrow.

now that would be nice - anyone else here follow this company.


----------



## sam76 (14 February 2007)

mate, I only follow GDM (who incidentially fell half a percent today).

Hope it's good news.


----------



## michael_selway (14 February 2007)

sam76 said:
			
		

> mate, I only follow GDM (who incidentially fell half a percent today).
> 
> Hope it's good news.




does GDM hold alot of UNX?

thx

MS


----------



## sam76 (14 February 2007)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> does GDM hold alot of UNX?
> 
> thx
> 
> MS




33,000,000 from memory


----------



## rhyslivs (31 October 2007)

can anyone shed some light on the recent activity and price levels of UNX in the last couple of days? 

I cant see any news on it.

Cheers,

Rhys


----------



## michael_selway (31 October 2007)

rhyslivs said:


> can anyone shed some light on the recent activity and price levels of UNX in the last couple of days?
> 
> I cant see any news on it.
> 
> ...




Yeah has gone crazy

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS -6.6 -2.1 0.7 1.2 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 *

thx

MS


----------



## prawn_86 (31 October 2007)

I know that GDM's holding came out of escrow recently, but they said they would not be offloading any, so i dont see that as affecting the price.

Im happy considering i hold GDM. Their projects are only valued at 5c per share now UNX has risen


----------



## rhyslivs (3 April 2008)

Uranex has taken a severe battering lately. They released what I would have thought to be some very positive results out of Bahi in Tanzania on 30 Jan. Can someone who is more knowledgeable in the area shed some light?

I am fairly new to all of this. I would love to see a simple time line of how it works and what has to happen. From now when they've identified these grades to when theoretically they might start production (if they do)?

Cheers,

Rhys


----------



## chicken8 (27 June 2008)

Anyone here holding these guys?

announcement dated 11th June said that they're awaiting a JORC

nothing announced to market as yet but i suspect should be sometime next week

anyone have any information on these guys?

been on a significant downtrend the last year or so. down from a high of $1.92


----------



## Pat (25 August 2008)

UNX has done 50% in a couple of weeks 

There working on a PF Study for late 08 and plan a BPFS for late 09.

Only 7m lbs @ 228ppm

Is there more to come?


----------



## happytown (20 May 2009)

ann out,

tanzanian govt grants prospecting and prospecting recon licences to uranex for the manyoni project (in its current form)

interest in the stock this morning prior to ann (sp was up 11% this morning prior to ann)

cheers


----------



## johannlo (22 May 2009)

I wonder how this stock will react to today's WA uranium mining announcement, bearing in mind its focused on overseas deposits. Very much a wait and see for me


----------



## Assasin (18 August 2010)

Any interested people out there willing to share their views on the current cap raising and share distribution plans?
The word "potential" keeps being printed in their documentation. SP sure is low. Is it a good time to average down?


----------



## skc (8 December 2010)

As it turned out August was definitely the time to top up.

Shares from cap raising (at 14c) was a bargain for the participants and underwriters. They were available for trading yesterday but the company decided to announce today of a good exploration results. Share price up 23% at one point just to p!ss off those who took quick profits yesterday.

Weekly chart is looking promising.


----------



## skc (30 December 2010)

This is going gangbusters. A 420% gain for those participated in the cap raising at 14c. One has to ask why did the management not wait a little bit longer to raise the money at a much higher price...

It will have to retrace at some stage right?! ~58c might be a reasonable pull back level. On the other hand people ahve compared this to MRU so who knows.

Not complaining as this is turning out to be the trade of the year...


----------



## tech/a (31 December 2010)

Trailing stop hit at 81c 
Was an excellent trade.


----------



## Boggo (31 December 2010)

tech/a said:


> Trailing stop hit at 81c
> Was an excellent trade.




A nice finish to the year, well done.

:bier:


----------



## Country Lad (18 November 2013)

This little uranium company has jumped nicely in the last few days. Not because of uranium of course, unlike some other U companies going nowhere, this one was smart enough to diversify.

Price rise due to good looking graphite prospects.  Talking about others, I see PEN is down 8% so far today.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## piggybank (11 December 2013)

Hi,

I thought whilst Country Lad hasn't been sighted for a while, I'll update the chart.


----------



## piggybank (13 December 2013)

Still heading north...


----------



## NickyDee (30 January 2014)

piggybank said:


> Still heading north...



Heading south now, imo. The sporadic exploration results released to the market throughout the entire exploration campaign came to fruition today, with what appear to be very poor results. 

This is the 1st time I can recall a company not releasing their RC drilling results until they completed follow-up diamond drilling. 

Block D appeared to be the best UNX could offer today, with:

NADD002 in Block D averaged 27.85m at 8.5%Cg from 3.2m

NADD003 in Block D, 7 metres east & 210 metres north of NADD002, very low grade 

NARC008 around 2% average grade

NARC009 around 10% average grade

NARC010 around 4% average grade

NARC011 around 2% average grade

NARC012 around 1% average grade

NARC013 around 3% average grade

NARC014 around 1% average grade

NARC051 around 5% average grade

NARC052 around 2% average grade

NARC053 around 3% average grade

NARC054 at best 3% average grade

Despite the two good holes (NARC009 & NADD002) over at most a 250m x 250m area, the general inconsistency of grade in each drill hole gives rise to doubt that even a small commercial deposit of say 10 million tonnes of ore at 10% grade exists. 

The maps released today:


----------



## piggybank (30 January 2014)

NickyDee said:


> Heading south now, imo.




Hi NickyDee,

Yes I wouldn't disagree with your statement. Once again it appears I have put the "Kiss Of Death" on a stock the day before it falls. Todays action saw it lose nearly 21% of its value with 2.8 million shares changing hands - the daily average is around 10 times less

The report NickyDee was alluding to was the "High Grade Graphite Intersected at Nachu Graphite Project". If you wish to read more of it, then click on this link:- http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=UNX&E=ASX&N=401412


----------



## burglar (30 January 2014)

piggybank said:


> ... Once again it appears I have put the "Kiss Of Death" on a stock the day before it falls




It's Ok piggybank, I am not holding this one!


----------



## Why not buy unx (8 May 2014)

*Uranex Graphite Company is ready to run watch out Lamboo*

Any one who knows the graphite sector has seen Lamboo run hard thanks to Maquare Bank in 4 months from 20c - $1.00

Uranex is bigger and better than this mine and has the capacity to go from where it is currently 14c to beyond a dollar.

500mil tonnes and great MET reports over 100yrs supply.


Road show has started and Uranex currently in Sinapore talking to end users of graphite.

Give this stock 6-8weeks, it will run harder that Ben Johnson at the Olympics.


----------



## Tyler Durden (9 May 2014)

*Re: Uranex Graphite Company is ready to run watch out Lamboo*



Why not buy unx said:


> Any one who knows the graphite sector has seen Lamboo run hard thanks to Maquare Bank in 4 months from 20c - $1.00
> 
> Uranex is bigger and better than this mine and has the capacity to go from where it is currently 14c to beyond a dollar.
> 
> ...




The fact that this is your first post and your name is "why not buy unx" somewhat concerns me.


----------



## Joe Blow (9 May 2014)

*Re: Uranex Graphite Company is ready to run watch out Lamboo*



Why not buy unx said:


> Uranex is bigger and better than this mine and has the capacity to go from where it is currently 14c to beyond a dollar.




Please elaborate further. Why is Uranex's mine better than Lamboo's, and on what basis can you justify a share price of more than $1?



Why not buy unx said:


> 500mil tonnes and great MET reports over 100yrs supply.




When was this announced by the company?



Why not buy unx said:


> Give this stock 6-8weeks, it will run harder that Ben Johnson at the Olympics.




I understand that you are excited by UNX's future, but these sort of comments, and your choice of user name, do not do much to enhance your credibility. Please focus more on substance, and a little less on hyperbole.


----------



## trainspotter (9 May 2014)

*Re: Uranex Graphite Company is ready to run watch out Lamboo*



Why not buy unx said:


> Any one who knows the graphite sector has seen Lamboo run hard thanks to Maquare Bank in 4 months from 20c - $1.00
> 
> Uranex is bigger and better than this mine and has the capacity to go from where it is currently 14c to beyond a dollar.
> 
> ...




Ben Johnson was disqualified for doping. 750,000 shares changed hands yesterday and only 25,000 today.


----------



## trainspotter (13 May 2014)

The chatter has started:-



> *"We see graphite as a sexy metal that has large growth factors going forward," chief executive Rod Chittenden said.*
> "There was a question mark hanging over the company before these metallurgical results."
> Graphite is in demand because it is a necessary component in rechargeable lithium ion batteries.
> An eventual predicted take-up of electric cars would spur even more demand - nearly 40kg of graphite is used in each of those batteries.
> ...




http://www.thebull.com.au/articles/a/45980-uranex-dumps-uranium-for-graphite.html

burglar is set to hold. Watch this space. 

Offtake partner for funding could be they key. Any announcements on this level will cause a blip.


----------



## burglar (14 May 2014)

trainspotter said:


> ... burglar is set to hold ...




Though I am keen on graphite, UNX is not a company I have held, hold or will hold.

My favoured graphite play thus far is AXE. :axt:

:


----------



## Tyler Durden (10 June 2014)

This has been climbing up slowly from 14.5c to close at 18.5c last Friday 6/6/14. Today there was a trading halt re capital raising.


----------



## Tyler Durden (14 June 2014)

Announcement released and came out of suspension at 3:45pm yesterday (Friday) and closed at 18c.



> Uranex Limited (ASX:UNX) has raised $5 million through a placement of shares to sophisticated
> and institutional investors from Australia and overseas. The company is encouraged by the strong
> support received for the placement which was oversubscribed.
> The placement consisted of 31,250,000 shares issued at $0.16 per share.
> ...


----------



## Tyler Durden (15 July 2014)

Went into the trading halt at 19c, announced an MOU, then hit a hig of 25c when trading resumed but closed at 22c.

This is one to keep an eye on.


----------

